# OCD Solutions - Ski Hauler Truck Bed Project



## OCD Solutions (Mar 16, 2021)

Not exactly CNC but it was this kind of project that made me build my lathe and mill in the first place. I actually bought my welder 5 years earlier to do this exact project.

This idea had been in my head for several years and was custom built to fit my 2003 Dodge Ram.

Construction is all 6061 aluminum. Weight is 133lbs for the deck and 30lbs per bunk. The bunks are removable so when not in use hauling skis, it looks clean and OCD. Unlike most bed covers, this one has a 750lb payload capacity and durable deck so there's no need to remove it. If you have to haul something too large to fit under it, just throw it up on top and strap it down.

It started out as a simple scaled down version of one of old sled decks but after using an ARE bed cover for the past 3 years, I really wanted it to flip up for better access. Even though that option came with compromises, an increase in complexity and overall cost, the results were worth the effort.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 16, 2021)

Some machining to make everything as clean and low profile as possible.


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 16, 2021)

Some more detail


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 16, 2021)

Long story short, I only ever used it once and traded the old girl in on the new hotness. The deck doesn't fit the 5'7" beds so I went back to a hitch hauler for solo runs and my trusty Triton double trailer for the rare times my wife decides she wants to ride.


----------



## brino (Mar 16, 2021)

That is not the usual "Ski rack" you'd see up this way.

Beautiful solid build.
Thanks for all the pictures.

-brino


----------



## OCD Solutions (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank you.

The inspiration was to reproduce a scaled down version of my old sled deck. 















I ended up selling it to buddy that had been in a really bad motorcycle accident and got pretty messed up. He could still ride but loading and unloading at the house was very difficult. The deck allowed him to load up on his own and keep doing what he loves.

Ironically, he ended up getting a new truck with an 8ft bed and so now, yet another buddy has it.


----------

